# Sticky  European Cruze Technical Database



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I found a really nice on-line tech database for Cruze info. This is a European site, and therefore has information pertaining to the cars sold in those markets. Please note, there appears to be no specific information regarding the 1.8L (LUW) engine, but there's lots of information regarding the 1.4T (LUJ) engine as well as lots of other general info. The Cruze is a global platform, and much of the info will apply to our North American Cruze models.

This database has lots of detailed technical info as well as well laid out descriptions of various vehicle systems and how they work. Diagrams, schematics, troubleshooting tips, hours/job... there's a ton of interesting stuff in there. Enjoy!

http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

Link appears to be dead, timing out on every browser I try.

edit: got it here http://www.autocats.ws/manual/chevrolet/tis0911/en/documents_2012/Cruze/start_Cruze.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Vitracker said:


> Link appears to be dead, timing out on every browser I try.
> 
> edit: got it here Chevrolet Europe


Nice catch, I have tried numerous times to find this as well, Thanks. I went back to the other thread and retried the link there and this time it was dead as you found it to be. Not sure what's happening. Do you remember coming across a post with a website cataloger in it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Back to dead for some reason


----------



## Vitracker (Nov 17, 2017)

He one I posted still works. You can use HTT track to mirror websites but many websites don’t let you do it. They require captcha after so many quick loads or you end up mirroring the whole internet via external links. I’m sure there is a way but I haven’t figured fit out.


----------

